# cat 226 for removal



## THORN (Dec 19, 2010)

Does anyone use a cat 226 skid steer for snow removal? Can you use a box with it and if so how big. Seems a little small for pushing snow but I have a good line on one? Time is running out........ Thanks for any help.


----------



## snocrete (Feb 28, 2009)

I have a sub with one. He bought it brand new, I think its a 2002 model? He ran a 7ft pusher on it when he first got it.....for the last 5 yrs he's been running an attachment that goes from 10ft straight & hydraulically curls down to a 7ft scoop. Works great.


----------



## plowfever (Nov 2, 2010)

The last three seasons we have rented a 226 for snow removal. I was also worried about its size but that little loader is powerful. The engine turns a lot of rpms it seems like to me. I wouldn't be to scared of it. I wouldn't go any bigger than a 8' pusher for it.


----------



## THORN (Dec 19, 2010)

*Thanks*

Thanks for the input. I think I will get and and try it out this year. Had our first event this morning. Small but at least we got to go out and do something early for us again. Thanks again.


----------



## fireside (Mar 1, 2008)

I have an 02 cat 226 that i use for snowplowing. The first two years i ran 8' protect pusher with good results. The only problem i had with it was it's to close to the machine so stacking is very limited. I now run a blizzard 810SS it's great you have the best of both worlds pusher and plow. You will have no problems plowing with it.


----------



## Laner (Sep 27, 2007)

I have used my 226b on a limited basis for the last 3 years for snow removal with just the bucket. It has plenty of power. I was thinking of getting an old plow for it and removing the lift ram and tying the angle cylinders into the auxiliary hydraulic ports. Thought this might make the machine much faster than the bucket. Do you guys have some pics of your machines with various attachments for snow removal? I would be interested in what you guys are using.


----------

